# Can I list this as a certification in my resume...



## Rachael05

I just completed a 24 hour (2.4 CEU) HIPAA compliance course and got a completions certificate. Would it be appropriate to list this under "Affiliantions and Certificates" on my resume? Or should I list it under relevant course work? 

example:

*Affiliations & Certifications*

American Academy of Professional Coders
HIPAA Compliance


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com

Hi Rachael,

I am not sure it would be appropriate and I only say his because most if not all medical affiliated employees are required to take a HIPAA Compliance course. I know that for my facility, we are not cleared to work until the course is complete and we do annual updates for it as well. So since it is a requirement, I am not sure it would be appropriate. 

I hope this helps, 

Andrew


----------



## armen

I don't think it is appropriate just because it is a basic 24h cours. If I would see that on someone's resume, then I would think that person is a HIPAA guru (compared to other employees). I would say if you think you have answers for some complicated HIPAA questions, then list it on your resume, however, if people gonna think you are a "guru", and you are not, then don't list it.


----------

